# TC's Top 100+ Sonatas



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Okay, this is a pretty ambitious project, but here goes nothing!

I want to see what the people of TC think are the best sonatas for every instrument and piano/harpsichord (with the expection of solo piano, harp, guitar, marimba, etc.). By sonata I mean designated by the composer as one in the work's title. For example, Gaubert's Flute Sonata No.3 would qualify, but his Fantasy for flute and piano would not. Here are the categories:

_Woodwinds:_
Flute, 
Oboe (includes Oboe d'amore),
Clarinet,
Recorder,
Bassoon,
English horn,
Saxophone,
Didgeridoo?!

_Brass:_
Horn,
Tuba,
Trumpet,
Trombone,
Bugle,
Cornet

_Percussion:_
Timpani,
Marimba,
Drumset,
Piano (the big kahuna! Can't wait to hear your guys' opinions on this one!)

_Strings:_
Violin,
Viola,
Cello,
Contrabass,
Harp,
Guitar (classical)

Tell me if I'm missing anything. We all know that some of these categories were made specially for Hindemith!

This list was meant to widen the repertoires of various instrumentalists on the forum, as well as give way to friendly discussion. Feel free to cast your votes via commenting below. You can vote only once for each instrument. I will update the standings of the sonatas in each category about every week through a pdf posted on this thread.

Thanks, 
Portamento


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

We completed a project on Chamber Duos covering these genres. It was certainly an interesting project.

http://www.talkclassical.com/32142-tc-top-100-recommended.html


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

pjang23 said:


> We completed a project on Chamber Duos covering these genres. It was certainly an interesting project.


Yes, but this list is specially made to help players of various instruments. You wouldn't find a harp, guitar, or virtually any brass sonata making the chamber duo list, would you? In this list, (hopefully) a cornettist or a marimbist could find something to play. I myself am a cellist; addmittedly, the cello has a pretty large sonata repertoire, but I am still looking forward to hearing about new pieces I haven't heard of.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't find Bach's Trio Sonata from The Musical Offering, it's a great piece.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

OK, here goes...

Flute--Bach: Flute Sonata in E-flat Major, BWV 1031 (hope this counts, even though it's for flute and harpsichord, not piano)
Oboe (includes Oboe d'amore)--Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Oboe and Piano, Op. 166
Clarinet--Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
Recorder--Can't think of any
Bassoon--Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Bassoon and Piano
English horn--Hindemith: English Horn Sonata
Saxophone--Bennett: Sonata for Soprano Saxophone and Piano
Didgeridoo--Sorry, I'm drawing a complete blank here 

Horn--Beethoven: Horn Sonata in F Major, Op. 17
Tuba--Hindemith: Tuba Sonata
Trumpet--Schmitt: Sonata for Trumpet and Piano, Op. 133
Trombone--Sorry, once again I have no idea
Bugle--Again I can't think of anything
Cornet--Ditto (Sorry, I'm totally failing at this!)

Timpani--Can't think of anything...yet again!! 
Marimba--Same as above
Drumset--Again, same as above
Piano--Finally something I can answer...Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 111

Violin--Beethoven: "Kreutzer" Sonata for Violin and Piano, Op. 47
Viola--Brahms: Sonata in F Minor for Viola and Piano, Op. 120 No. 1 (Transcription of a clarinet sonata)
Cello--Beethoven: Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 69
Contrabass--As usual, I'm drawing a blank
Harp--Another blank
Guitar (classical)--Yep, you guessed it...yet another blank

Well, I tried my best. Sorry about all the incomplete entries! I suppose I need to be punished with a strict regime of listening to sonatas for timpani, cornet, recorder, and everything else where I came up blank. :lol:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

No need to be sorry! Some instruments like timpani and drums have only gotten a proper repertoire in the last 30 or so years.

I see your drew a blank on guitar sonatas. I would like to direct you to my personal favorite, Ginastera's:
_



_


----------

